# Prevention of type 2 diabetes



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx**xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2007)

Excellent information...Life Saving in fact!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 13, 2007)

_Thanks Poutine,_
_this article is right on the money. Follow it and save yourselves from a lot of problems._

_kadesma _


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 14, 2007)

If you are diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes, get over the denial stage quickly and take it seriously.  Work with a diabetes counselor (I couldn't afford the one through the hospital that my doctor recommended and was referred to one who was free for people who couldn't afford it--turned out to be the same counselor!).  And join a good support group.  I belong to a couple good online diabetes groups and have learned a lot from the other members.  Don't overload yourself with information (a lot of people do that right after being diagnosed and they feel overwhelmed) but do keep up with diabetes news.  A lot of people in my groups say they are healthier since being diagnosed than before because they are paying attention to what they eat now, and they are more physically active now.  Oh yeah, physical activity is the number one thing to keeping your blood glucose levels where they should be.

 Barbara


----------



## Alandra (Feb 14, 2007)

Good information.  I have type 2 diabetes, controlled by diet and am doing well with it right now and hope to continue this way.

There's something I'd like to add, which I believe has helped lower my blood glucose level, - and have heard the same from other people on these "lists", and have also read about this in magazines etc.

Take ground cinnamon daily.  Half a teaspoonful is supposedly sufficient.  We have been sprinkling the cinnamon on our oatmeal/porridge each day for sometime now, and ever since starting this, my blood glucose has been going down.
best wishes, Alandra in BC Canada


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 14, 2007)

Poutine said:
			
		

> Diabetes is a serious disease (as Corey123 has attested to) which can be avoided in some cases.
> 
> Some risk factors are genetic (i.e. in your DNA from your family) but some are lifestyle choices.
> 
> ...


 


Thank you!

When my dear late brother told me that he was a diabetic, I began asking the doc if my glucose level was too low or too high whenever blood was drawn, he told me no.

But I somehow knew that I was a prime candidate for diabetes because I was having those hypoglysemic attacks, and only after I ate something did the attacks go away.

And yes, things can be done to prevent it, but once you have it, if you eat right, execise, don't drink or smoke, you could make it go away.

And even then, you must stay on that same regimen to keep it from coming back!


----------



## Poutine (Feb 15, 2007)

that cinnamon info is interesting, like everything there are precautions, check out this web site for some more information (I have given some highlights below):
Cinnamon Helps Blood Sugar
"* ... Precautions*
Cinnamon can add to the effect of insulin and other blood sugar medication. Consult a health care practitioner if you are currently taking medication to control your blood sugar. 

If you're pregnant or breast feeding, don't take extra cinnamon greater then normally found in food unless recommended by your health care practitioner. ... ... ..."

And there are even benefits for people without diabetes:

"... *More Health Benefits of Cinnamon*
Cinnamon increases vitality and balances energy. It is particularly good for people who tend to have a hot upper body and colder lower body. I see this quite often, especially among women entering menopause. Symptoms are flushed face, sweating, insomnia with cold and dry legs and feet.
Cinnamon improves the digestion of fruits, milk, and other dairy products.
Cinnamon is also good for bloating, gas, poor digestion, arthritis, anemia, painful menstrual periods, and diarrhea.   ..."


----------



## Alandra (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Corey 123, just wanted to mention, that I was told by a GP that diabetes will never go away, "once you have it, you will always have it".  However, as you mentioned, in some cases, (as in mine), if you eat properly and get exercise, it can be managed.  
best wishes, Alandra


----------



## Alandra (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Poutine, thanks for sending the link, it's interesting, -had been awhile since I'd read anything about the cinnamon helping type 2 diabetes.  Good to know of the other benefits that ground cinnamon offers also.  And good to be warned about the effects it can have on insulin etc, altho in my case, the diabetes is being controlled without insulin or other meds.  

When I first mentioned taking ground cinnamon to my GP, about 2 years ago, he had not heard about this at that time.  I have heard of one lady who was able to stop her diabetes medication after taking the cinnamon daily.
Best wishes, Alandra


----------



## Aria (Feb 15, 2007)

Poutine and All, Thanks for posting Healthful Information.  I have started riding my indoor bike, and lifting my 3 pound weights.  I am keeping a pedometer to monitor my steps.

Being aware...helps all.  Thanks again


----------



## stargazer021 (Feb 15, 2007)

Great information for everyone to have.  Thank-you.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes, it doesn't "come back"--it never goes away once you have "tipped".
But cinnamon is also good for choloesterol lowering--and there is good statistical evidence for that. A tsp a day.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 18, 2007)

Alandra said:
			
		

> Hi Corey 123, just wanted to mention, that I was told by a GP that diabetes will never go away, "once you have it, you will always have it". However, as you mentioned, in some cases, (as in mine), if you eat properly and get exercise, it can be managed.
> best wishes, Alandra


 


The diseases which I have, HBP, diabetes, and now CHF, they don't really go away, and supposedly, there is no known cure for them.

But they CAN all be controlled with medicine, proper diet and exercise, helping you live a long and happy normal life.

One of my former coworkers just told me yesterday that he now has Type 2 diabetes like me! I somehow knew that he would eventually get it because he's obese.

So I ran down the pros and cons to him on the disease.


----------



## Claire (Feb 27, 2007)

As some of you know, my husband was diagnosed and actually managed to reverse it for awhile (we know it is just a reprieve, not a cure).  He now walks for an hour every single day, period.  I already cooked a healthy diet, he was just eating too much of it.  Now he uses a measuring cup as a serving spoon to make sure his carbs are just right.  He also became a fruit lover, something he used to never eat.  But he looks at the clock and gets up and eats whatever fruit or vegetable has the right amount of carbs.  He's lost some weight, and his doctor actually said that if he hadn't diagnosed it himself, he would't believe it.  But I do think that daily walk is important.  He used to be very sporadic about exercise, now he is very consistent.  Yes, some of his friends tease him about both the exercise and the food.  Luckily he doesn't much care if he gets razzed.  He's lost weight, but it has been a very steady, slow loss, which is also good.


----------

